# Hunting buddy down



## bassfishga (Jan 29, 2012)

Prayer request for my good friend and hunting buddy Keith. Flipped his 4 wheeler this afternoon and has 10 broken ribs and a broken shoulder Praying for a full recovery, hoping it does not keep him down long.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jan 30, 2012)

prayer sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 30, 2012)

He is in my Prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your friend, prayers sent.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 31, 2012)

Praying for Keith.....I did the same thing 12 years ago and am reminded about it by my body daily....................


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 31, 2012)

I pray he recovers quickly!


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2012)

Prayers sent! I hope he recovers quickly and heals 100%


----------



## atwenterprise (Jan 31, 2012)

My prayers are with him. I did the same thing many years ago and shattered all my lumber supports. I am reminded every day and night.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jan 31, 2012)

praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## speedcop (Jan 31, 2012)

praying he'll bounce back quick


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Feb 13, 2012)

Praying for a safe recovery!


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 17, 2012)

Prayers added


----------

